# Meet The Skunks!



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

This weekend (15th & 16th), the lovely Cat & Ditta are bringing their gorgeous boys Domino & Chester up to my shop for a Meet The Skunks weekend event. I made posters & put some up around the shop. The amount of people who made remarks like "A skunk? Why would anyone want one of them?", or "Eeew they'll bloody stink", or "I didn't know people kept skunk" hehe 

So cat & Ditta, you will have plenty to talk to people about this weekend hehe We are having a pen made for them to be in too. I will defrost a couple of chicks for the boys too :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wish I lived nearer - I'd come along for a cuddle (from the skunks of course! :whistling2


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> Wish I lived nearer - I'd come along for a cuddle (from the skunks of course! :whistling2


Well Eileen, Cat & Ditta normally get a cuddle when they come to the shop, so you could have one too! hehe


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

OK - I'd be up for that!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> OK - I'd be up for that!! :lol2:


 Hehe, thought you might


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

shame im not nearer too, could have bought effy along! she loves a cuddle!


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

was hoping for piccies


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> was hoping for piccies


I will be taking pictures at the weekend so will put them on here. Hopefully the local paper will come too! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cat will laso have a donation bucket for the public to donate to, & the charity we have chosen to help is Woodlands Animal Sanctuary, of which Shell195 is a trustee :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Cat will laso have a donation bucket for the public to donate to, & the charity we have chosen to help is Woodlands Animal Sanctuary, of which Shell195 is a trustee :2thumb:


 
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: on behalf of all the animals

Im also a Co founder of it too *http://www.animalsanctuary.org.uk/*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: on behalf of all the animals
> 
> Im also a Co founder of it too *http://www.animalsanctuary.org.uk/*


And a big :no1: to you too Shell! x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, the weekend was a great success! Cat & Connor came along with Domino & Chester. The customers were amazed at the skunks & had lots of questions to ask Cat. I thought it was hilarious as many parents edged their kids away from the skunks as if anticipating them to spray at any moment. The local press also came down to take pictures. Cat, Connor & me were drafted in for the photos. This is where I got my skunk injury! Me & Cat were stood holding the skunks up for a photo when Chester decided he had had enough of being a model & sank his teeth into my hand! :lol2:

Here are some photos I took over the weekend:

Domino









Chester









Connor & Domino









Connor with Chester, & Charlotte (Charlottie) hoping to escape the camera! 









Charlotte having a cuddle with Domino









Me & Cat having a cuddle! hehe


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Great photos:no1: Im glad the weekend was a huge success


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great photographs! :2thumb:

So glad it all went well and your shop looks great - at least the bit I can see! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Great photos:no1: Im glad the weekend was a huge success


It was fab! Cat & Connor enjoyed it as much as the customers! :lol2:
I will post the article from the paper when it is published too.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> Great photographs! :2thumb:
> 
> So glad it all went well and your shop looks great - at least the bit I can see! :2thumb:


Thanks Eileen! It was nice to have something a bit different in the shop & I think its nice to give the customers something unusual to look at too.

Glad you think the shop looks good too, even though the fish tanks & some of the reptile vivs are all you can see :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

the pics look great, dom cuddles r the best :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

OMG

I CANT BELIEVE YOU PUT THEM PICS UP LOL I LOOK HORRID  AHH WELL HEHE IT WAS GREAT THE COSTOMERS ENJOYED IT AND SO DID COLIN IT WAS GREAT THE SHOP IS HUUUGE AND THE SKUNKS LOVED IT...

CHESTER, DOM YOU ARE MY BABIEES  

HMMMM NEXT TIME IM GUNNA BRING THAT CLICKER CHARLOTTIE 

I CANT STRESS HOW GREAT IT WAS BLESS THE BOYS WHERE THAT TIRED THEY LAY DOWN AND ATE THEIR FOOD LYING DOWN!! :flrt::flrt: X

ps next time: get up on time and ill make sure i have my hair brush look at my hair! :|


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

pics look great! glad it was a success and everyone had a good day, i didnt laugh about you getting bit, hoenst!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Connor you don't look horrid at all!! 

Now I might be an old woman (in fact cross out the might - I am :lol2 but I looked at the photograph and I saw a lovely young lad who looked like he was going to turn into a good looking man!! And there's nowt wrong with your hair at all!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

OH NO!! i didnt run quick enough!! :bash:

It was a great weekend and it was great to meet Cat & Connor they are a great laugh =D and yes that clicker is needed!! :lol2: 
Oh connor your hair wasnt a mess! mine was especially in the 2nd pic of me thankfully its blurred! :lol:

Great pics btw!

Charlotte
x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Connor I too looked at the photos and thought what a good looking young man you are so stop moaning and enjoy your minutes of fame:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

poorpoor ditta, not only did i miss the boys big weekend cos of these god damn shingles but nobody seems to have missed me either!!!!!


:lol2: im really pleased for the boys they seem to have had a very tiring but enjoyable weekend, ive never known them so quiet through the night!!!!:lol2: they must have tired themselves out.

and think cat and connor enjoyed it more than the boys:lol2:

oh and thanks colin and clark........for colin and clark:lol2:



next event in their diary is at shells sanctuary and i will definatley be attended that , my shingles will be no more by then


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> poorpoor ditta, not only did i miss the boys big weekend cos of these god damn shingles but nobody seems to have missed me either!!!!!
> 
> 
> :lol2: im really pleased for the boys they seem to have had a very tiring but enjoyable weekend, ive never known them so quiet through the night!!!!:lol2: they must have tired themselves out.
> ...





That Ditta is excellent news as I would miss you if you wern`t there:flrt:


----------



## x.froggy.x (Nov 24, 2008)

Awww it looked like you all had a fabulous time!!  Plus connor your hair is looking great! Did my little tip about growing it help you?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Poor Ditta - I bet you were really p*ssed off at being left behind!

Hope you have a good day at Shell's though and are soon up and about!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> OMG
> 
> I CANT BELIEVE YOU PUT THEM PICS UP LOL I LOOK HORRID  AHH WELL HEHE IT WAS GREAT THE COSTOMERS ENJOYED IT AND SO DID COLIN IT WAS GREAT THE SHOP IS HUUUGE AND THE SKUNKS LOVED IT...
> 
> ...


Hey Connor, we all had a brill time! Looking forward to the next time eh!

And at least your hair looks better than your t-shirts eh? HAHAHA x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> pics look great! glad it was a success and everyone had a good day, i didnt laugh about you getting bit, hoenst!


I'll believe you Joe, many wouldn't :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ditta said:


> poorpoor ditta, not only did i miss the boys big weekend cos of these god damn shingles but nobody seems to have missed me either!!!!!
> 
> 
> :lol2: im really pleased for the boys they seem to have had a very tiring but enjoyable weekend, ive never known them so quiet through the night!!!!:lol2: they must have tired themselves out.
> ...


It was a shame you missed it Ditta, but next time eh? It was great having the boys in the shop. And it was just a good having Cat to cuddle & Connor to wind up hehe.

Im glad you liked the feathered Colin & Clark. You are such a push over my dear hehe xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> It was a shame you missed it Ditta, but next time eh? It was great having the boys in the shop. And it was just a good having Cat to cuddle & Connor to wind up hehe.
> 
> Im glad you liked the feathered Colin & Clark. You are such a push over my dear hehe xx


can you not multi quote either colin? :lol2:
ill cuddle you all day colin! :flrt::flrt::flrt:
and dont tell her shes a push over! you'll scupper my chances of havin some of them nethies next time we over!!!! :bash::lol2:

edit : awwwww when i told Ditta you aid she was a push over she said its cos shes in love :flrt: wonder if she loves me enough to let me have a nethie next time :lol2:

edit again: she said no..... then she said she does love me that much but im still not havin one


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol2: how are the diamond doves doing?
Does ditta like them and is she any better? 

Charlotte
x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Charlottie said:


> :lol2: how are the diamond doves doing?
> Does ditta like them and is she any better?
> 
> Charlotte
> x


the diamond doves "Colin & Clarke" are doin well thankyou, lovin their new home. Ditta managed to rise out of bed today so she is gettin there.

was fab meetin you btw and hope to meet you again soon

Cat x


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the diamond doves "Colin & Clarke" are doin well thankyou, lovin their new home. Ditta managed to rise out of bed today so she is gettin there.
> 
> was fab meetin you btw and hope to meet you again soon
> 
> Cat x


Great names! hope she gets better soon! 

It was good meeting you to shame i didnt stay and talk more but wasnt too well on sat =( i didnt even see the rabbits!!

Charlotte
x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can you not multi quote either colin? :lol2:
> ill cuddle you all day colin! :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> and dont tell her shes a push over! you'll scupper my chances of havin some of them nethies next time we over!!!! :bash::lol2:
> 
> ...


Nope, I can't multi-quote babe.

And we got 2 more of those Nethies in today, both boys, very cute hehe xx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Char, Cat told me the female diamond dove is Colin, the male is Clark! Cow-bag :lol2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Char, Cat told me the female diamond dove is Colin, the male is Clark! Cow-bag :lol2:


Well named then ... :whistling2:




:lol2: only joking =)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Nope, I can't multi-quote babe.
> 
> And we got 2 more of those Nethies in today, both boys, very cute hehe xx





Zoo-Man said:


> Char, Cat told me the female diamond dove is Colin, the male is Clark! Cow-bag :lol2:


click the speech mark button next to the quote button n it will turn red, then click quote on the next post you want to quote n then both will be in your reply, if you want to do more than 2 just click the speech marks on all the ones you want to :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> click the speech mark button next to the quote button n it will turn red, then click quote on the next post you want to quote n then both will be in your reply, if you want to do more than 2 just click the speech marks on all the ones you want to :lol2:


Ah I see, thank you my cuddle-bum! :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Charlottie said:


> Well named then ... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, thats you cleaning the Brazilian Rainbow Boa's viv with a toothbrush on Saturday then! :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Right, thats you cleaning the Brazilian Rainbow Boa's viv with a toothbrush on Saturday then! :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


i really dont think you can make such demands when shes volunteerin........... char, id tell him where to stick that toothbrush......... on second thoughts....he'd probably enjoy it! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i really dont think you can make such demands when shes volunteerin........... char, id tell him where to stick that toothbrush......... on second thoughts....he'd probably enjoy it! :lol2:


Ooooo, you bitch!
:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ooooo, you bitch!
> :lol2:


thats my name, dont wear it out! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> click the speech mark button next to the quote button n it will turn red, then click quote on the next post you want to quote n then both will be in your reply, if you want to do more than 2 just click the speech marks on all the ones you want to :lol2:


Ooh Cat - you is so clever??

I've been quoted, copying, going back, quoting and pasting to do multi quoting. Didn't realise that was the way to do it!

Well, they say you learn a new thing every day!!! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

feorag said:


> Ooh Cat - you is so clever??
> 
> I've been quoted, copying, going back, quoting and pasting to do multi quoting. Didn't realise that was the way to do it!
> 
> Well, they say you learn a new thing every day!!! :2thumb:


<<shakes head>> cant believe so many people dont know how to do it! i should charge for my wisdom! :lol2:

Cat x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok - Smart arse!! No need to get cocky about it!!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> Ok - Smart arse!! No need to get cocky about it!!! :lol2:


 You tell her Eileen! hehe


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

jeeze you guys your all over estimating me *blushes* and, yes Colin my hair was better then my tee shirt

I cant believe I held that spidy hehe and charlotte atleast you have hair of a decent legnth hehe  its because iv ran outta hairspry 

dom, chester don't worrie Boys ill come get you as soon as mummy turns her back!! 

well ditta its safe to say we did enjoy it better then the boys but only because the boys where there  xx


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

sorry i couldnt make it col, was still on holiday! but running low on crickets so will be visiting in the next couple of days!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

leo19 said:


> sorry i couldnt make it col, was still on holiday! but running low on crickets so will be visiting in the next couple of days!


hehe you missed a great day  but, im sure the holiday was better?


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i really dont think you can make such demands when shes volunteerin........... char, id tell him where to stick that toothbrush......... on second thoughts....he'd probably enjoy it! :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe you missed a great day  but, im sure the holiday was better?


mmm as much as i love preston, i think a week in the algarve just edged it


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

leo19 said:


> mmm as much as i love preston, i think a week in the algarve just edged it


hehe well you never know i love bolton but im sure sane would be so much better,,, ANY DAY! lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Eliot, you missed a great weekend, but it may well happen again in the future - cat said it could hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> jeeze you guys your all over estimating me *blushes* and, yes Colin my hair was better then my tee shirt
> 
> I cant believe I held that spidy hehe and charlotte atleast you have hair of a decent legnth hehe  its because iv ran outta hairspry
> 
> ...


Oh yes, Connor fought his fear & held one of our friendly Chilean Rose Tarantulas! hehe


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, Connor fought his fear & held one of our friendly Chilean Rose Tarantulas! hehe


im still terrified of it like :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im still terrified of it like :whistling2:


You did very well! :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> You did very well! :2thumb:


 'cause im a good boy 

anyways i want a skunk even more now !! :mf_dribble:its all your fault :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> 'cause im a good boy
> 
> anyways i want a skunk even more now !! :mf_dribble:its all your fault :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Why's it my fault???


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

GOT A SKUNK
CUZ I HEARD THEY HAD GREAT PERSONALITIES
NAMED HIM RASCAL
DIDN'T WANT HIM TO SMELL BAD
SO I HAD HIM DE-SCENTED
DIDN'T WANT HIM MEAN
HAD HIM NEUTERED
HE KEPT KNOCKING PICTURES OFF THE SHELVES
HAD HIM DE-TAILED
HE BIT ME
HAD HIM DE-TOOTHED
KEPT SNIFFING THE GARBAGE CAN
HAD HIM DE-NOSED
KINDA MISSED THE TAIL
BOUGHT ONE ON E-BAY
DIDN'T WORK OUT
HAD HIM DE-TAILED AGAIN
(SOLD BOTH TAILS ON E-BAY TO HELP DEFER VET COSTS)
HE KEPT RUNNING BETWEEN MY FEET
HAD HIM DE-FOOTED
HE GOT FAT
YUP-GASTRIC BYPASS
HE GOT DIARRHEA FROM THE BYPASS
HAD HIM DE-BUTTED
HE'S PRETTY GOOD NOW..
BUT HIS PERSONALITY SEEMS DIFFERENT
HAD TO CHANGE HIS NAME TO MAT!

IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE IN FOR, 
DON'T GET A SKUNK

hehe it just is :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nutter!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well the article was in today's paper, with the biggest photo being of Connor with teh 2 skunks on each shoulder - fab piccy! Then there is one of cat holding up Domino, & a small one of a close up of Dom's face. Good write up too! However Cat, I have forgotten to bring the paper home from the shop so I havent been able to post the article on here til tomorrow. D'oh!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ah, here we go!
New pet is causing a stink - Lancashire Evening Post


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

New pet is causing a stink - Lancashire Evening Post

there you go col, has pic an everything! Quilson the celebrity!:lol2:


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

ha you beat me too it just grrr



cant wait for meet the parrots, when me an my soulmate will be re united!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Domino and *Jasper* have been de-scented, but since 2007 the practice has been classed as mutilation and banned


Who the hell is Jasper Ooops:lol2: Cat wont be a happy girly:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Domino and *Jasper* have been de-scented, but since 2007 the practice has been classed as mutilation and banned
> 
> 
> Who the hell is Jasper Ooops:lol2: Cat wont be a happy girly:whistling2:


Yup, that was found by us straight away! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

leo19 said:


> ha you beat me too it just grrr
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait for meet the parrots, when me an my soulmate will be re united!


You won't have too long to wait bud


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

im gunna cry!!!!!!!!!!

omg i cant belive i am in the big piccy :O they put under the pic of me "Connor, 13, with Domino and Chester" but in the article put jasper :S ?!!?

:'(


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

looking good cat ,colin and skunks shame about connor :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> looking good cat ,colin and skunks shame about connor :whistling2::lol2:


 thanks for the confident boost!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> looking good cat ,colin and skunks shame about connor :whistling2::lol2:


 Oooo, naughty! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> looking good cat ,colin and skunks shame about connor :whistling2::lol2:


 
You need to go to Specsavers he looks lovely:no1:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> You need to go to Specsavers he looks lovely:no1:


or maybe its you and i that need to go to specsavers i think i look ok considering i have looked alot worse! x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> or maybe its you and i that need to go to specsavers i think i look ok considering i have looked alot worse! x


 

Listen you I tell it how it is and if I say you look good then I mean you look good:whip:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Listen you I tell it how it is and if I say you look good then I mean you look good:whip:


:flrt::flrt::blush: why thanks i suppose xxxxits still considerable!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

lol you should no by know it was a joke lol altho the skunks looked the best hehe:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great photos and article - shame about the Jasper though! :lol2:

At least they got all your names right,which I suppose is an achievement for a newspaper.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> Great photos and article - shame about the Jasper though! :lol2:
> 
> At least they got all your names right,which I suppose is an achievement for a newspaper.


 
i know! jasper! i wouldnt mind but i saw him write chester down on his note pad! bloody jasper!!!! grrrr

and that pic of me is hidious!!! how many chins?!?!?! :gasp: connor looks good though!

im a little unimpressed by the article though, it could have been a little better written and also "if you are interested in havina a skunk....." i think it should be a little more along the lines of if you are interested in finding out more about what its like to keep a skunk as a pet......" as id hate for it to be thought that im all for just anyone having a skunk as a pet. Despite that the weekend was super and more customers were interested in finding out about them rather than the general " i just want one cos its unusual" kind of attitude


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmm................. didn't count!! :lol2:

Might have to go back and have another look! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know! jasper! i wouldnt mind but i saw him write chester down on his note pad! bloody jasper!!!! grrrr
> 
> and that pic of me is hidious!!! how many chins?!?!?! :gasp: connor looks good though!
> 
> im a little unimpressed by the article though, it could have been a little better written and also "*if you are interested in havina a skunk....." *i think it should be a little more along the lines of if you are interested in finding out more about what its like to keep a skunk as a pet......" as id hate for it to be thought that im all for just anyone having a skunk as a pet. Despite that the weekend was super and more customers were interested in finding out about them rather than the general " i just want one cos its unusual" kind of attitude


I was suprised at that bit too Cat. Though we have had no calls about that yet :lol2:


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Charlotte having a cuddle with Domino







http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d178/Cockatoo-Col/CharlotteDomino.jpg


Looks like Domino's trying to breast feed! :lol2:

Nice pics, looks like the day was a success: victory:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

MadFerret! said:


> Charlotte having a cuddle with Domino
> image
> 
> 
> ...


 
someone had to lower the tone :lol2:

But i have to admit your right it does look like that :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Xotics_Freak said:


> someone had to lower the tone :lol2:
> 
> But i have to admit your right it does look like that :lol2:


It couldnt be long beofre it happened with the people in the thread! Connor looks upset in the background as if he wants a go!:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> It couldnt be long beofre it happened with the people in the thread! Connor looks upset in the background as if he wants a go!:whistling2:


Oh Joe, thats terrible! :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> It couldnt be long beofre it happened with the people in the thread! Connor looks upset in the background as if he wants a go!:whistling2:


 
lol poor conner he is confused mind you hehe


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> lol poor conner he is confused mind you hehe


i actually think hes more disappointed that Domino isnt gay lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i actually think hes more disappointed that Domino isnt gay lol


Haha! cat your so bad! Lol, Beasitality is a sin you know: victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Haha! cat your so bad! Lol, Beasitality is a sin you know: victory:


 
so is being gay apparently......ooooh i just love sinning haha!
plus i didnt mean it like that you dirty little scamp!!! just connor thought he had found a new gay best friend!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so is being gay apparently......ooooh i just love sinning haha!
> plus i didnt mean it like that you dirty little scamp!!! just connor thought he had found a new gay best friend!


Haha! Cat im sorry but since when do you mean ANYTHING innocently! lmao:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Haha! Cat im sorry but since when do you mean ANYTHING innocently! lmao:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
i beg your pardon! what are you insinuating my dear??

joe, you never guess what im gettin............ :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> It couldnt be long beofre it happened with the people in the thread! Connor looks upset in the background as if he wants a go!:whistling2:


HA i was more dissapointed i had to go :Na_Na_Na_Na:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i actually think hes more disappointed that Domino isnt gay lol


:'( hes my little babe so and he did get it on with kiami :whistling2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> joe, you never guess what im gettin............ :flrt:


go on! rub it in *sobs and sniffles*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Me & Cat have also been asked to go on a radio show! hehe


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's great - I hope they put in on the net and then you can post the line so's we can all hear what cr*p the pair of you are spouting ! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> That's great - I hope they put in on the net and then you can post the line so's we can all hear what cr*p the pair of you are spouting ! :lol2:


Excuse me Mrs! We would not talk crap, we would tell people that skunks grow to around 6 feet long & eat 2 kittens a day, & can fly when over 5 years old...........


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:roll2: PMSL


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

edited


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> edited


You lost for words Cat hun? hehe


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i also got a wiff of meet the parrots :flrt:

and MWAH was invited :Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aww, Cat, why did you change your post?

I want to know what you're getting! 

Well I don't really cos I know I'll be dead jealous, but I do - sort of! :grin1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> Aww, Cat, why did you change your post?
> 
> I want to know what you're getting!
> 
> Well I don't really cos I know I'll be dead jealous, but I do - sort of! :grin1:


 
cos if no one is askin then you can all just bloody well wait!:lol2: and connor, no tellin, ok? :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh Poo!! That's not fair, cos I really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, want to know! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:whistling2::blush::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh Poo!! That's not fair, cos I really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, want to know! :lol2:


well you will really really really really really really really really really have to wait until a week on wednesday now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :whistling2::blush::flrt:


do you know shellybob?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If she knows, then I should know too!! :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> If she knows, then I should know too!! :bash:


if i didnt now you wanted to know so much, i might have told you, bt this is too much fun :2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well then, you can just go forth and multiply as far as I'm concerned - so poo to you! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont know 100% but remembering things youve said to me and your comment to someone on the forum I think I have a good idea BUT Im not gonna spoil the game its too much fun:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't you bloody encourage her!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

This is infamy!! Infamy!! They've all got it infamy!!!

[Carry on Cleo] :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> This is infamy!! Infamy!! They've all got it infamy!!!
> 
> [Carry on Cleo] :lol2:


errr.....bit before my time there me thinks eileen, man you're showin your age :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I am, aren't I?? :lol2:

That's why I put the bit in brackets cos I thought I might be the only one who understood it! :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Ooooo 

secrets an surprises :gasp:

Its a blooming long time to wait  i think you should tell us foofoo:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

MadFerret! said:


> Charlotte having a cuddle with Domino
> image
> 
> 
> ...


I was waiting for someone to say that.... =/


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Charlottie said:


> I was waiting for someone to say that.... =/


 
LOL it did take a while though to be fair :lol2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Xotics_Freak said:


> LOL it did take a while though to be fair :lol2:


 
Yh very true! :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Charlottie said:


> Yh very true! :lol2:


 
Plus there always has to be someone lower the tone lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

charlotte - shows he loves you lol ill tell you x


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> charlotte - shows he loves you lol ill tell you x


 
I agree, i mean he looked very happy and content : victory::lol2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Xotics_Freak said:


> I agree, i mean he looked very happy and content : victory::lol2:


 yupp VERY :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> yupp VERY :whistling2::lol2:


See so we are back on track with a happy content skunk having a harmless cuddle :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

it was an harmless cuddle and looked what it turned out to be! :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Charlottie said:


> it was an harmless cuddle and looked what it turned out to be! :lol2:


I know OMG can you believe the filth of some peoples minds tut :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Some people hey!! tut tut!! :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Charlottie said:


> Some people hey!! tut tut!! :lol2:


I know but im soooooooo jealous you got skunk cuddles  

i may have to kidnap foofoo and get some skunk cuddles myself :lol2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww they were good cuddles! sorry not trying to rub it in :lol2: but they did leave nice red marks on you but they cant help it! they were brill!


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Charlottie said:


> Aww they were good cuddles! sorry not trying to rub it in :lol2: but they did leave nice red marks on you but they cant help it! they were brill!


 
lol you so are tryin to rub it in :lol2:

seeeeee im more determined now to kidnap foofoo an the skunks for cuddles :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

im not honest!! :whistling2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Charlottie said:


> im not honest!! :whistling2:


yer yer what evaaaaa:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Charlottie said:


> Some people hey!! tut tut!! :lol2:


 And for once Char, it wasn't me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> And for once Char, it wasn't me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
well yes you have been a good zooman :2thumb:

*pats on the head an gives a treat*


sowwie hee hee im bad :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Xotics_Freak said:


> well yes you have been a good zooman :2thumb:
> 
> *pats on the head an gives a treat*
> 
> ...


Any tummy rubs??? hehe


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Any tummy rubs??? hehe


Oh of course an i will stroke your back too : victory::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear! How this thread has deteriorated in my absence!! :halo:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh dear! How this thread has deteriorated in my absence!! :halo:


yeah, and i wasnt a part of it! hmph! :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah, and i wasnt a part of it! hmph! :lol2:


OMG what do you mean 

i turned it to a nice thread again away from filth :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah, and i wasnt a part of it! hmph! :lol2:


Well that's a first!



Xotics_Freak said:


> OMG what do you mean
> 
> i turned it to a nice thread again away from filth :lol2:


:hmm: Don't think so!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Well you can get back to being rude degenerates, cos I'm off to bed now!! We old women need our sleep!! :whistling2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

feorag said:


> Well that's a first!
> 
> :hmm: Don't think so!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Well you can get back to being rude degenerates, cos I'm off to bed now!! We old women need our sleep!! :whistling2:


 
LoooooL noooooo what do you mean not me ha ha 

nitey nite hun sweet dreams :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Xotics_Freak said:


> Oh of course an i will stroke your back too : victory::lol2:


Ooo, thank you! hehe


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

anything would be better than the dream I had this morning - nothing in it made any sense at all whatsoever - including the people!!!

Cat - did you notice I double quoted using the new quick method! :halo:

Now I'm really off to bed!


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ooo, thank you! hehe


eeeeeeeeee man its you thats lowering the tone an making us look wude now :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

feorag said:


> anything would be better than the dream I had this morning - nothing in it made any sense at all whatsoever - including the people!!!
> 
> Cat - did you notice I double quoted using the new quick method! :halo:
> 
> Now I'm really off to bed!


but...............when have people ever made any sense ??:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Xotics_Freak said:


> eeeeeeeeee man its you thats lowering the tone an making us look wude now :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Not true! I often get blamed for lowering tones, but I think I just have one of those 'blame him' faces!


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Not true! I often get blamed for lowering tones, but I think I just have one of those 'blame him' faces!


lol see its you its your fault hee hee :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Xotics_Freak said:


> lol see its you its your fault hee hee :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Is not, is not :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Is not, is not :Na_Na_Na_Na:


will you be my fwiend i donts have many :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Xotics_Freak said:


> will you be my fwiend i donts have many :lol2:


Ok, I will, as long as you be nice to me! :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, I will, as long as you be nice to me! :lol2:


hey im always nice to people  well i try :lol2:

and wahoooooooo fankies for being my fwiend :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My God - I thought you two were going to waffle on all night! Like the mutual appreciation society! :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Charlottie said:


> Aww they were good cuddles! sorry not trying to rub it in :lol2: but they did leave nice red marks on you but they cant help it! they were brill!


:bash::flrt:they where grat... and i forgive dom dom for the scratches...



Zoo-Man said:


> Is not, is not :Na_Na_Na_Na:


tis too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> anything would be better than the dream I had this morning - nothing in it made any sense at all whatsoever - including the people!!!
> 
> Cat - did you notice I double quoted using the new quick method! :halo:
> 
> Now I'm really off to bed!


 
well done!! see the saying isnt true, you CAN teach an old dog new tricks! :lol2::whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

feorag said:


> My God - I thought you two were going to waffle on all night! Like the mutual appreciation society! :lol2:


I eventually got rather tired and had to go to bed:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No stamina you young 'uns!!!


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

I cant see the pics on line from the paper. can somone post them please? xx


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

feorag said:


> No stamina you young 'uns!!!


 
LOL well i dont always feel as young as i am 

school hols gives you grey hairs :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> And for once Char, it wasn't me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Wont be long until it is :lol2:


quilson_mc_spike said:


> :bash::flrt:they where grat... and i forgive dom dom for the scratches...


Who couldn't forgive him he's just way too cute!! :flrt:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Xotics_Freak said:


> hey im always nice to people  well i try :lol2:
> 
> and wahoooooooo fankies for being my fwiend :flrt:


 Huh?! and wheres my thank yous for being your friend =(


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Charlottie said:


> Huh?! and wheres my thank yous for being your friend =(


 
awwwwwwwwwwwwwww fankies fankoooooo an thank you sooooooooo blooming much 


your a star for being my fwiend :2thumb:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww thanks! i only expected a little one but that was good haha!


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Charlottie said:


> Aww thanks! i only expected a little one but that was good haha!


 
only the best for the best :2thumb:


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

:lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Char, Cat told me the female diamond dove is Colin, the male is Clark! Cow-bag :lol2:


 Great Name's! HEHE :lol2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

CE1985F said:


> :lol2:
> Great Name's! HEHE :lol2:


 See im not the only one!! :lol2:


----------

